# Making The REAL Band



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

First of all, let me begin by saying that all "Reality" shows are a ****ing joke. They're not realistic at all and for the most part the acting, and I use this term very loosely, is atrocious. A good portion of the general populace are camera hogs. Aim anything that looks like a video camera in someone's direction and they go into acting mode. I cannot explain this phenomenon and about the only thing that makes sense really is perhaps some of these jokers are hoping to get "discovered" some where down the road, so do not miss a photo op of any kind be it for a wedding or a no budget student film.

Now where were we? Oh yes! Un-Reality shows. As pathetic as I find the majority to be, the worst has to be this so called "Making The Band." As I understand it, a band is made up of musicians the majority of which have to play actual instruments. "Making The Singing Group" would probably be a more apt title. Singers I might add that seem to be of the cookie cutter variety and bottom of the barrel. How many more half-clad girls who try to carry on what I call the "Ai-yi-yi" vocal stylings (That is to say, they seem to have that annoying attempt at sensuality by singing "Ai-yi-yi" at the end of select parts of song verses) are we going to be bombarded with before someone gets a clue that this angle is totally played out? Just because Diddy sez it's the shiz-nit don't mean it is.

If they have to continue on with this preposterous mess, they need to revamp the whole enchilada and put Ozzy Osbourne in charge of running it. Why Ozzy do you ask? I have a counter question: Why not? He's getting on up there and he can't continue with his solo effort, Ozzfest and *Black Sabbath* realistically for too much longer. His chemical excesses are widely publicized and they have taken their toll through their abuses. One thing Ozzy has been able to do successfully is to stay on top of his game where it concerns his bands. He is not a Rock Icon for no reason whatsoever. Practically everyone who has come and gone through the Osbourne camp is known and revered throughout the rock world (Okay, not many people know who Phil Soussan and Don Airey are, but nevermind) I think even people who don't follow rock or metal know who Ozzy is and even if they don't admit it, like at least one Ozzy song. It's not only the songs, it's the music that drives it, which brings me back to my original question: Who better than Ozzy to run a show of this type? The man knows musical talent when he hears it. EVERY incarnation of his band has put out successful albums. So, kick the Rap "artists" out of the crib and move the Blizzard of Ozz in. It would be very entertaining to turn Ozzy loose and watch him work his magic. Hell, even Maynard James Keenan would be acceptable, but nowhere near as amusing, as Keenan's show would be too morose for some. But seemingly everything the man touches turns to gold, as witness *Tool* and *A Perfect Circle.*

Now that we have what I think would be the perfect host celebrity, what do you guys think?


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Honestly I don't really watch too much television and couldn't give a **** less if "Diddy" dropped dead tomorrow. I don't like too much rap and the stuff I like is more underground like psychopathic records and suburban noize. Mainstream hip-hop is a shame and honestly I hope this fad ends soon but maybe that's just me.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree.

While I haven't seen the show your speaking od - I did catch a handful of episodes of Tommy Lee's venture - Rock Superstar - or something close - it's early, I'm just waking up. Anyway - they passed up a pure talent, a gal with a rockin voice, for a kid that looks and acts like Scott Weiland.

Let Ozzy pick the band - I'd love to see it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I agree with you about the passing up of Delana. That girl can belt out a tune and is an untapped talent that someone needs to snatch up, like quick! But I'm not talking the Dave Navarro venture but that MTV travesty. At least on _Rockstar Supernova _there were actual musicians on there.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

real musicians don't sell pepsi products.


----------

